# unzufriedenstellende leistung



## peerole (2. April 2011)

hi.
ich hab da ein kleines problem.
um zwar...
ich habe einen acer aspire.
folge teile sind drin verbaut:
graphic:ATI Radeon HD 4650
CPU: Intel Core Quad CPU Q8200 2,33 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB DDR3 (mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen)
motherbord kann ich auch nich wiklich was zu sagen weil ich nich weiß wo ich das herausfinde o.O
nagut dafür hab ich noch ein bild vom meinem gerätemanager.
nun meine frage:
ich kann einiges spiele nich hoch genug spielen für meine erwartungen.
nun wollte ich mir eine neue graka kaufen, und dabei hab ich an die evga 570 gedacht.
und ich hoffe das damit mein problem sich minimiert.
muss ich noch weitere teile erneuern um eine wieder schöne leistund zu erzielen?
oder muss ich sonstiges machen?
ein paar tipps wären echt klasse 
bin nich grad der computerfreak, nur ein versteher .
lg an dem sonnigen tag
peerole


----------



## peerole (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so hier das bild


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. April 2011)

Um Deine Komponenten zu identifizieren brauchst Du ein Tool wie Everest oder SIW. Mal nach googlen. Wenn da nicht gerade ganz spezielle Sachen verbaut sind, können die das auslesen. Der Gerätemanager erkennt da nicht viel.
MfG

EDIT: @peerole
Der "ÄNDERN"-Button ist Dein Freund!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2011)

Interessant wäre zuerst mal das Netzteil ( Hersteller und Leistung ). Auch wäre interessant zu wissen auf welcher Auflösung man zockt. So würde ich sagen das eine GTX 570 völlig übertrieben wäre, da wäre die GTX 460 eher passend. Ein aufrüsten der CPU wäre ein zu teures Vergnügen, und was an Übertaktung geht kann man ohne Mainboardbezeichnung und Taktung vom RAM nicht sagen, Welches Board und RAM verbaut ist kann man mit CPU-Z ermitteln. Für die Daten vom Netzteil  muss man auf dem Aufkleber vom Netzteil die Daten ablesen.


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

also ich hab mir die beiden programme everest und cpu-z mal angesehen und sie ausprobiert.
leider bekomme ich es nicht hin den report von everest hochzuladen er zeigt immer einen fehler an, den müsste ich dann per ice o.ä. schicken.
dafür hab ich alle informationen die cpu-z ausgespuckt hat da.
die auflösung mit der ich spiele ist 1440x900.
und ein bild von dem aufkleber meines netzgerätes ist auch dabei.
ich hoffe das hilft weiter
mfG peerole


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Hallo erst mal, wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du ein 250Watt NT das wird wohl nicht für ne gtx 570 reichen. Ich geb dir mal nen link zu nem Netzteilrechner.PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

puhh
da gibt es aber so einige informationen die ich nich weiß bei dem test.
aber dann muss wohl auch noch ein neues netzteil her, aber das ist nich so das problem.
ich habe jetzt grad noch mal das programm SIW ausprobiert. da besteht das gleiche problem wie bei everest, ich kann die scandaten nich hochladen.


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Bei der CPU (die an sich noch völlig in Ordnung ist) würde ich an deiner Stelle auch hier im Forum ne gebrauchte GTX460 mit 1GB holen (so um die 100,-€) und ein vernünftiges, qualitativ halbwegs wertiges Netzteil aus der 400W-Klasse.
Lass dir doch einfach ma Marktplatz hier Komponenten anbieten - Fragen zu den NEtzteilen kannst du ja dann immer noch im Forum stellen, falls du dir bzgl. der Fertigungsqualität unsicher bist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Bei der Auflösung sollte die GTX 460 reichen, das Netzteil ist mit 250W und 10A auf 12V sehr schwach. Ein Netzteil um 450W würde schon reichen, oder mit etwas mehr Reserve für spätere Aufrüstung so ca 500W wie zb das Antec High Current Gamer 520W, ansonsten dürfte zb das Cougar A 450W locker reichen. Auch würde ich mal versuchen die CPU etwas zu übertakten, nur weiss ich nicht wie gut das Board von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ist


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

würde denn überhaupt eine evga 570 mit meinem tower kompatibel sein? weil ich hatte nicht vor mir nächstes jahr nochmal die gleichen teile zu kaufen.
und da ich ein großer fan von der crysis serie bin hätt ich schon gerne eine gutlaufende und gut aussehende graphik.
morgen wir nähmlich der neue crysis teil erstmalig bei mir ausprobiert.

@ dr baterius:
bist du dir das wirklich sicher das meine graka reicht?
habe von mehreren seiten gehört das die verglichen mit den angegeben daten grotte sein soll.

und achja habe noch ein 32" bildschirm full hd auf dem spiele ich auch ab und zu der hat eine auflösung von 1920 mal 1024(?)
also es sollte schon einiges hergeben können. denn wenn ich mir schon mal neue teile besorge wiso nich gleich was feines?
beim finaziellen ist für die graka ca 300 euro zur erfügung
lg


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Naja, ich denke auch das für dein sys. ne gtx 460 oder max ne 560 locker ausreichen würde,
 ne 570 kommt mir etwas oversized vor.


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

aber wiso oversizes? weil sie nich kompatibel ist?
oder der rest des rechners nicht damit klarkommt?


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Ist ein OEM-Board, von daher wird er OC darauf wohl leider vergessen können. Zumal ich fast wetten würde, das dafür auch ein Upgrade des Kühlers nötig ist.

Und bei dem Grundsystem wird sogar ein Cougar A400 reichen die GTX460 braucht nichtmal die 20A einer einzelnen +12V Schiene bei einem theoretischen Maximalverbrauch von 160W laut Herstellerangabe. Der Rest reicht für die CPU mehr als aus.

Wenn du natürlich dein nächstes System in einem Jahr oder so selbst zusammenbauen möchtest, kannst du jetzt schonmal ein stärkeres NT nehmen und dann weiterverwenden.
Wenn es dir nur darum geht, bis zum kompletten Systemwechsel erstmal über die Runden zu kommen, würdest du mit dem Cougar A400 (ab 45,- neu) und einer GTX460/1G (ab 130,- neu) bzw. entsprechenden gebrauchten GEräten vom Marktplatz sehr gut und vor allem günstig fahren.


@Threadersteller: Natürlich kannst du dir auch ne GTX570 reinhauen (dann natürlich ein etwas stärkeres NT - das empfohlene Antec wär dann schon ganz nett, ist n gutes NT). Allerdings limitiert dann deine CPU unter bestimmten Bedingungen bzw. bremst deine GraKa aus (natürlich nicht immer und überall - klar hast du mit ner GTX570 einen Vorteil gegenüber eienr GTX460, vor allem in HD-Auflösungen)


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Nö, weil dein Prozi seine liebe Not haben wird (ohne OC) ne 570 richtig auszulasten.


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

ich glaub das wurde etwas falsch verstanden.
ich meinte das wenn ich mir jetztz eine graka kaufe, das ich mir nich nächstes jahr wieder eine neues kaufen muss damit ich in ruhe spielen kann.
ich hatte eigendlich nicht geplant nächstes jahr ein komplett neues system zu kaufen.
ich will nur meinen pc im jetztzustand aufrüsten.
deshalb frage ich ja ob das überhaupt alles zusammenpassen würde wenn ich da so eine starke graka einbaue.
lg peerole


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Rein mechanisch passt es - ist aber Unsinn, weil deine CPU dafür zu schwach ist. GTX460/1G oder wie derMaik schon sagt höchstens ne GTX560ti
Wenn du mehr Leistung willst, solltst du wirklich an ein komplett neues System denken, bei dem die Komponenten ausgewogen sind.

Um mal den beliebten Auto-Vergleich zu bringen: Nen Ferrari-Motor bringt dir auch wenig in einem Dacia Logan, weil der vermutlich dann beim Fahren auseinander fliegen würde


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

sollte das entwa eine beleidigung gegenüber meinem rechner sein? 
hmm das ist doch mist.
und ich dachte immer das mein rechner garnich so schlecht seih bis auf die graka.
dann muss ich wohl doch sparen und einen komplett neuen rechner kaufen, oder halt eine nich ganz so starke graka.
was würdet ihr denn raten in meiner situation?
reichte eine gtx 460/560ti aus um z.B. crysis 2 auch höchstanforderung zu spielen?

achja noch eine frage was ist OC?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Also bei mir läuft mit 1x GTX 460 1GB OC crysis2 mit ca 40fps bei 1920x1200. aber ich hab auch nen core i7 davor


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

OC - OverClocking


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Nein, dein Rechner IST SICHER nicht schlecht, nur eben nicht ausreichend, um in HD-Auflösung mit maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen alle Spiele zu zocken.
Du wirst Crysis 2 sowohl mit ner GTX460 als auch mit ner GTX560ti in 1920x1200 zocken können. Nur eben nicht mit maximalen Details (AA/AF etc.) bzw. in eineigen Szenarios schon, in anderen sehr fordernden Szenarios hast du dann manchmal eventuell ein paar fps u wenig für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis. Schraub die Einstellungen ein wenig runter, nimm die GTX560ti wenn du das Geld ausgeben möchtest oder ne günstige gebrauchte GTX470 wenn dir der Mehrverbrauch an Strom egal ist und du wirst natürlich IN JEDEM FALL einen unfassbaren Unterschied zu deiner jetzigen GraKa spüren, denn die ist wirklich überhaupt nicht geeignet zum Zocken, zumal in HD-Auflösung.


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

was ist denn ein core i7?
ich hab nich sehr viel ahnung von rechnern von daher wär es ganz nett wenn man einige begriffe ausschreibt 
thx
hmm ja.
das ist alles garnich so einfach.
jetzt muss ich mich ja entscheiden.
weil so geht es nich weiter.
hab auch schon mal versucht mit dem catalyst center zu takten aber es war keine leistungssteigerung zu spüren.


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

welche gaka ist denn besser von den beiden?
470 oder 560ti?

und ich hab gesehen das es verschiedene 560ti gibt.
bei einigen ist ein lüfter drauf bei anderen gleich 3?!?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

INTEL Core i7 Prozessor


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Bei der Graka würd ich ne GTX560TI nehmen , ist gegenüber der 470 sparsamer und hat den neueren grafikchip.


----------



## blackedition94 (3. April 2011)

i7 ist die Folge Generation von deinem Intel Quad . Von der Leistung sind gtx470 und gtx 560ti fast gleich . Die gtx 560ti brauch halt weniger Strom und wird nicht so laut bzw heiß. Allerdings kostet die gtx 560ti mindestens 200€ , eine gebrauchte gtx 470 gibt's schon ab 140€ wenn du Glück hast .


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

ok dann wirds eine von den beiden sein
und dazu halt dann noch auf jeden fall n neues nt so wie ich das verstanden hab.
welches soll ich da jetzt nehmen?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Es sollte ein NT mit ca. 500w sein und du musst beim kauf auf jeden Fall drauf achten, dass es 2x 6pin PCI-E Stecker für die Graka hat. Weil mit den Brücken die es bei den Grakas bei gibt weiss man nie ob aus den gebrückten leitungen genug amper rauskommen


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

eine frage noch:
muss ich beim kauf eines netzteil auf marke ect. achten? oder ist das egal?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Naja, eigendlich entscheidet der Preis, aber wenn ein NT nur miese käuferbewertungen hat , finger weg. bei einigen Onlineshops sind sofort Bewertungen mit dabei


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Wenn du vorhast nächstes Jahr ein ein komplett neues System zu kaufen, würde ich jetzt nicht so hoch ran gehen, da nächstes Jahr die Sache mit den Karten auch wieder anders aussieht. Da würde ich vielleicht jetzt eher die GTX 450 / 550 oder eine HD 5770 und ein günstiges Cougar Netzteil. Dann im nächsten Jahr einen Rechner kompllet Neu aus dem Boden stampfen wo dann wirklich alles passt und die Altlasten verkaufen. 
Bitte peerole und derMaik vermeidet die Doppelposts und nutzt dafür den " Bearbeiten-Button "


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

kann man mir da ein nt empfehlen?
will da nichts falsch machen
@ Dr Bakteius... ist in ordnung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Kommt darauf an was man jetzt genau verbauen will, und ob es vielleicht in den neuen Rechner mit übernommen werden sollte wie ev. die Karte auch.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Ich weiss ja nich ob ich hier webung machen darf aber dieses hier is nicht teuer hat gute bewertungen und reicht für ein sys. mit einer graka immer aus: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Das Netzteil ist schon alt und eher was für ein Bürorechner, und eigendlich so nicht für den Handel gedacht eher für OEM Rechner. Daher auch nur 2 Jahre Garantie


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

also was nun?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Auf was hast du dich jetzt festgelegt?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Hä, irgendwie will er doch seinen PC kostengünstig aufrüsten und für seine zwecke ist das NT gut, man kann natürlich auch sofort nen 250€ NT mit 1200 Watt kaufen um für alle eventualitäten gerüstet zu sein aber...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Welche Karte sol es denn jetzt werden, und welches Netzteil
Kostengünstig ja, aber für das Geld gibt es besseres wie das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520. Für ein System mit nur einer Grafikkarte wird man niemals 1200W brauchen, da reichen um 550W


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

naja, ich versteh zwar nich was an dem NT besser ist aber...nu den


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Längere Garantie, bessere Effizienz ( bei den Strompreisen sollte man keines mehr unterhalb von 80+ Bronze nehmen ), Schutzschaltungen, meist mehr Anschlüße usw.


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

oh man ein hin und her hier. 
naja ich werd mir beide noch mal anschauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Du mußt halt nur wissen ob die Hardware die man jetzt kauft als Übergang nutzt und mit dem Rechner dann weg gibt oder man richtig einsteigt und die Komponenten übernehmen will / muss. Das müßte man halt wissen, und danach kann man eine Empfehlung geben. Wo ich halt die 1. Option für sinnvoller halte.


----------



## peerole (3. April 2011)

ja ich denke als übergang


----------

